# Goodfellows gains log



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 30, 2019)

Alright I wanted to write something up and get feed back for where I’m at right now because this is the most serious I’ve actually been about eating right, not drinking and excercising with good technique and programming. 

So I’ve been off for about a month and I am just eating around 4000 calories a day and staying consistent with the gym trying to keep some of what I got on cycle. I’m 27 and sitting at 175 with I would guess around 12%bf. All and all I’m feeling pretty good considering my body is probably making shit for testosterone. There was a week there that was pretty tough but I just dug it out and tried to stay motivated. I’m ready to get everything back to normal and start making natural strength gains again. 

Honestly the last week and a half is where I started actually focusing on eating right and tracking my calories.  I’m pretty much just following the fitness pal app and eating healthy Whole Foods. 450 carbs 200 protein  and 120 fat on average I would say. I’ve actually been feeling amazing in the gym and healthier in general compared to randomly eating bullshit before. I plan to do this bulk till I hit 190 or for about 8-10 weeks. 

Im hoping this log will help me stay motivated and focused on my road to getting bigger. I’ll try and read through some of the others and see how you guys update your logs and probably follow suit. Looking forward to hearing tips or feed back.


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2019)

Wat is gainz?

in for the log.


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2019)

Wanting to go from 175 to 190 in 10 weeks while off cycle might be a bit aggressive. I think there could be too much fat gain in there for your liking.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 30, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Wanting to go from 175 to 190 in 10 weeks while off cycle might be a bit aggressive. I think there could be too much fat gain in there for your liking.



Ya I’m noticing that i guess. i can maintain right now but I haven’t really been able to go up in weight. The good part is so far I have kept most of what I gained on cycle. But as far as hitting 190 I was just questioning whether I should have a time frame on my bulk or should I just continue to bulk(within reason and health) until I reach my goal weight.


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2019)

If it were me, I'd try to maintain my newly gained weight for a bit, get used to the new weight before making another run at gaining. To each their own though. 

I'd focus on my new nutrition requirements. You did say that it's only been a week and a half where you've been trying to focus on nutrition. There's low hanging fruit there, get that dialed in.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 30, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> If it were me, I'd try to maintain my newly gained weight for a bit, get used to the new weight before making another run at gaining. To each their own though.
> 
> I'd focus on my new nutrition requirements. You did say that it's only been a week and a half where you've been trying to focus on nutrition. There's low hanging fruit there, get that dialed in.



alright I’ll work on some maintenance for now. It’s pretty crazy how I can be around 176-177 at night then I wake up and I’m like 172-173


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> alright I’ll work on some maintenance for now. It’s pretty crazy how I can be around 176-177 at night then I wake up and I’m like 172-173


 That’s not crazy. That’s normal. That’s also why you weigh yourself In The morning, after The business.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 30, 2019)

I'll be looking in. good luck with the log


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 31, 2019)

Alright did some heavy dead’s and pendlay rows today. Felt pretty good but I think I’m gonna go ahead and take a recovery day tomorrow. 

Hit 365 for 3 sets of 3 then a little cardio at 315 after. Been loving the pendlay rows after dead’s  to keep my lower back from burning and getting too pumped unlike a typical barbell row. 

May try to start updating once or twice a week with programming, diet and weight.


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice form.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> Nice form.


thanks man I’m gonna keep posting some of my big lifts and form check and critiques are always appreciated.


----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


>



Everyone has their own style so this is just a suggestion. Coast into the top and try not to over extend backward; this may avoid an unnecessary injury. Also try to reset your hips each time. Think of it as 8 singles rather then a set of 8 reps. 

Damn strong work and you left a few reps on the table. You competing or considering it? You got 4 plates in ya on a bad day. Nice job!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 31, 2019)

snake said:


> Everyone has their own style so this is just a suggestion. Coast into the top and try not to over extend backward; this may avoid an unnecessary injury. Also try to reset your hips each time. Think of it as 8 singles rather then a set of 8 reps.
> 
> Damn strong work and you left a few reps on the table. You competing or considering it? You got 4 plates in ya on a bad day. Nice job!




  Thanks man I’m trying to decide whether I want to try and stay tight as I come down with every rep or do what you say and almost treat them all as singles. I see a lot of people bounce when they go for reps. 

  But as far as competing I’m still undecided. Everyone at my gym competetes in tested federations but I am going to have a guy write me up a program so we’ll see how much that motivates me to do my first untested comp.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 3, 2019)

Alright I I woke up this morning At 173.6 I guess that means I’m starting to go up a tiny bit in weight and I’m really hoping it means this pct is doing it’s job. Typically I do short cycles but this 16 week test c cycle really shut me down. Luckily I have kept some of the strength and muscle recruiting patterns that I gained and worked on while on cycle. 

Gonna go hit some squats today. Still been eating really good and I’m avoiding eating out which is helping out a lot and saving me money.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 6, 2019)

Weight is still steadily staying 173 even though I’m eating 4000 plus calories a day but I am feeling a little bit stronger in the gym so that will help me ignore not gaining weight. 

I primarily deadlift conventionally but I am gonna start pulling sumo to see what kind of carry over it will have for my squat or vice versa. Pulled sumo today and it felt a lot better on my back.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 10, 2019)

Alright guys a little update.. weight still the same. 172.2 this morning. I have my new programming that I started this week and it is laid out for a month of workouts 6x a week. Monday I hit Legs at 295 for 4x4 then bench at 225 3x3 and 3x10 lunges. Tuesday was 3x6 bench at 205, flat Dumbell press at about RPE 8 3x10, shoulder press with 95 pounds for 3x10 then 2 super sets of 3x12 for biceps and triceps. Really hoping if I stick to this programming I will see some good results.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 10, 2019)

Alright guys a little update.. weight still the same. 172.2 this morning. I have my new programming that I started this week and it is laid out for a month of workouts 6x a week. Monday I hit Legs at 295 for 4x4 then bench at 225 3x3 and 3x10 lunges. Tuesday was 3x6 bench at 205, flat Dumbell press at about RPE 8, shoulder press with 95 pounds for 3x10 then 2 super sets of 3x12 for biceps abs triceps. Really hoping if I stick to this programming I will see some good results.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Alright guys a little update.. weight still the same. 172.2 this morning. I have my new programming that I started this week and it is laid out for a month of workouts 6x a week. Monday I hit Legs at 295 for 4x4 then bench at 225 3x3 and 3x10 lunges. Tuesday was 3x6 bench at 205, flat Dumbell press at about RPE 8, shoulder press with 95 pounds for 3x10 then 2 super sets of 3x12 for biceps abs triceps. Really hoping if I stick to this programming I will see some good results.



Looks good brother keep it up! What’s your protocol for increasing weight to ensure progressive overload


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 10, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> Looks good brother keep it up! What’s your protocol for increasing weight to ensure progressive overload



It is set up on a google spreadsheet so I can leave my own notes but most of the major lifts are already phased for certain weight or rep ranges that increase weekly. Some of these workouts are kicking my ass so I can definitely tell I was not pushing myself enough before


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 14, 2019)

Week one of my programming is in the books and it kicked my ass. It felt great though and I definitely realized that I was really underestimating what I could lift or how much I should do. It’s really beneficial to have my workouts mapped out and to be able to go in to the gym and just focus on the lifts.

  Weight still floating around 172 but my calories are still 3500 to 4000+ a day. Starting to think that’s my maintenance for Calories since I’m not gaining but it’s also hard to stuff so many healthy Whole Foods down to reach my desired caloric intake. May start supplementing more with some homemade weight gainers.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 19, 2019)

Pause squats at 275lbs 4x5 and pause deadlifts today at 315 for 4x4. I’m having a hard time keeping my head and neck in line with my spine so if anybody’s has any cues or tips to fix that I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2019)

Try not looking in the mirror while you deadlift. That should fix your head issue


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 20, 2019)

Even if I don’t have a mirror to look into I do that. It’s probably just a bad habit I developed over time from always having a mirror to look into. I may try and start tucking my chin a bit.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Dec 24, 2019)

Damn time to revive my log. Planning on maintaining weight at 165lbs until the PL meet in February. Goal after that is pure mass and strength. Today was a good day for chests. Hit 225 for 3x5 then repped out 185 for 16. Was lifting with some buddy’s and we were just feeding off each other’s energy and messing around since the gyms gonna be closed tomorrow for Christmas. Followed it up with Dumbbell  incline at 80 for 3x10, seated rows for 3x10 then tricep extensions. Feeling great at this weight going into last 2 months before the meet. Currently the only supplement I’m taking is creatine at 5g a day. Eating more intuitively and not really tracking.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 24, 2019)

Good work man. Keep it up! I suck at keeping my log up too.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Dec 27, 2019)

Been making the switch to sumo pulls and it’s starting to feel much more comfortable. Hit a top set yesterday of 355 by 2 then hit 335 for 3x5. Slowly ramping up the volume on these. Also hit some pendlay rows and DB RDL’s. Body is feeling great and I’m about 9 weeks out from this meet.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 2, 2020)

Once again I only remember to post on deadlift days. Hit some bench yesterday though, to bring in the new year. 205x4x6 with 1second pauses then some good arm hypertrophy work. Today I hit 375 for 3 then 2 on sumos pulls and finished with 315 for 2x5 and some light leg work. 

Still weighing in about 164-165 every morning


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Those pulls have rose quickly in about a week. Good job


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 2, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Those pulls have rose quickly in about a week. Good job



i think it’s more of a mental thing at this point with me switching to sumo. Hoping to at least hit 405 at this meet.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> i think it’s more of a mental thing at this point with me switching to sumo. Hoping to at least hit 405 at this meet.



For sure. The mental part is a big thing. 

If you can, i would suggest doing a reverse band dead with 405 on the bar. It'll help you a little off the floor, but it will build the confidence to lock it out.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 2, 2020)

Or a block pull 2"-4" off the ground.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> For sure. The mental part is a big thing.
> 
> If you can, i would suggest doing a reverse band dead with 405 on the bar. It'll help you a little off the floor, but it will build the confidence to lock it out.



man I wish I didn’t work out at the ymca so I could utilize that stuff


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 3, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> man I wish I didn’t work out at the ymca so I could utilize that stuff



Shirley, you can do block pulls there. If they have the bumper plates at least. 

If not, they're just suggestions brother. Your weights on the deads are increasing, and if you're hitting 375 for 3 reps and all, 405 should be no problem soon.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 3, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Shirley, you can do block pulls there. If they have the bumper plates at least.
> 
> If not, they're just suggestions brother. Your weights on the deads are increasing, and if you're hitting 375 for 3 reps and all, 405 should be no problem soon.



ya for sure they have some thicker 45lbs bumper plates I could use to lift it off the floor a bit. I also wanna try walking out with heavier weight than I can squat so I get used to it and my actual squat walkout won’t feel as bad.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 4, 2020)

Squat Saturday. Worked up to 315x3 but my right hip flexor is feeling a little strained. Finished it up with some reverse hypers and hit my calf’s for the first time in at least a year. I’m gonna take tomorrow off and begin a de-load week Monday.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 5, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Squat Saturday. Worked up to 315x3 but my right hip flexor is feeling a little strained. Finished it up with some reverse hypers and hit my calf’s for the first time in at least a year. I’m gonna take tomorrow off and begin a de-load week Monday.



Smart move on taking a deload if you're feeling beat up. 

If your flexors are being problematic, try the couch stretches a few times a week to get them loosened up.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 7, 2020)

Enjoying this de-load week. Did some hot yoga yesterday morning and it kicked my ass. Great views though. Today I just did some light bench then over head press and a little bit of arm work. Ready to hit the weights heavy again but I’m sure my body will thank me for this week


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m having some fun with this week doing different moves I don’t usually incorporate into my training. Mixed up some light deads with both conventional and sumo today then went on to front squats for a few sets. Finished with some reverse hypers and some klokov presses which is basically just a wide grip behind the back standing press. Gonna take this weekend off from the gym and do some hot yoga Saturday and Sunday then next week it’s back onto the program.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 10, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I’m having some fun with this week doing different moves I don’t usually incorporate into my training. Mixed up some light deads with both conventional and sumo today then went on to front squats for a few sets. Finished with some reverse hypers and some klokov presses which is basically just a wide grip behind the back standing press. Gonna take this weekend off from the gym and do some hot yoga Saturday and Sunday then next week it’s back onto the program.



Switching things up is a must!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 14, 2020)

Ok back at it. Did some bench/chest and back yesterday. Bench 5,4,3 at 225. DB bench 80 for 3x8 DB row 80 for 3x8 and lat pull downs 3x10. Today is leg day. Actually had some breakfast this morning usually I go workout right when I’m up without eating. Just had eggs but they always fill me up to the point where I can’t even eat anymore. Maybe because I always skip breakfast so my body isn’t used to it.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 15, 2020)

Today I worked bench and arms. 6x4 spoto press at 205. Since I bench 3 days a week with this programming I’ve added in spoto press for my second bench day. I’m hoping this will help me keep the groove tight on the decent and add some power. I need to strengthen my triceps I feel like because on the pause I feel my arms start shaking.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Today I worked bench and arms. 6x4 spoto press at 205. Since I bench 3 days a week with this programming I’ve added in spoto press for my second bench day. I’m hoping this will help me keep the groove tight on the decent and add some power. I need to strengthen my triceps I feel like because on the pause I feel my arms start shaking.



Spotos are effective. Another alternative is regular bench with illegal grip. 1-2 finger widths outside the power rings. With or without pause. Really helps build the bottom portion of the bench, also.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 16, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Spotos are effective. Another alternative is regular bench with illegal grip. 1-2 finger widths outside the power rings. With or without pause. Really helps build the
> bottom portion of the bench, also.



ill have to give that a try and see how my shoulder likes it. I also need to incorporate more close grip for tricep strength.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 16, 2020)

This was the best day of pulls I’ve had in a long time. Body was feeling great. Top set of 395x2 followed by 4x3 at 355. Finally finding my groove with these sumos. Finished it with some DB RDL’s.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 18, 2020)

Squat saturday. The only thing I did today was work up to a good single because I wanted to gauge where I was. Hit 335 and it felt a lot harder than it looked but i know I have more in the tank. overall though I was happy with how tight I was able to stay.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 18, 2020)

TGFellow that is some STRONG SHIT. I would of guessed you way heaver! Super ripped dude.  Inspired for sure. :32 (1):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 18, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> TGFellow that is some STRONG SHIT. I would of guessed you way heaver! Super ripped dude.  Inspired for sure. :32 (1):



thanks sir. Been at it since I was about 20. 28 now. Didn’t really start really focusing on the skill of everything till about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 19, 2020)

Looked good TGF! Nice work!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Good squat man. If you haven't, be sure to keep good mornings in the rotation. Supplemental, or a main exercise instead of deads or squats on a certain day. 

Also, small thing. When you walk out, practice setting your feet, and keeping them set. Not twitching your foot:32 (17)ractice makes perfect for when the weight gets heavier.

You're getting stronger by the day brother. Keep it up.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 19, 2020)

Squat definitely needs a little more tweaking. I may try my adidas lifters again and see if that helps me keep my feet more balanced. I do need to bring good mornings back into the rotation. I’ve been really enjoying the reverse hypers as well. They blow my back muscles up


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Squat definitely needs a little more tweaking. I may try my adidas lifters again and see if that helps me keep my feet more balanced. I do need to bring good mornings back into the rotation. I’ve been really enjoying the reverse hypers as well. They blow my back muscles up



Yeah those shoes may help with your ankle mobility with your stance.

The good mornings will help overall with your back position in the video as well.


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2020)

I use the Adidas Adipower shoes when I squat, a carryover from my Weightlifting days, and your feet feet so locked to the floor, stable as can be.

That being said, nice squat, you have so much more in the tank. That went up fast and smooth.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 21, 2020)

Horrible squat day. Just went up to 225 and could not get my hips feeling right. I feel like I have an impingement on both sides because I feel pain and pinching every time I squat just under the top of my pelvic bones. This has been an ongoing issue so I’m going to start addressing it. Buying some bands today and I’m gonna start off every squat day with banded joint mobilization.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 21, 2020)

Hate to hear you're having pain.  In your workout, are squats first?  As age has crept upon me, I have found that it helps me to do other exercises to warm up first.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 21, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Hate to hear you're having pain.  In your workout, are squats first?  As age has crept upon me, I have found that it helps me to do other exercises to warm up first.



I do a pretty good warmup that’s specific to the movement and to my mobility needs. I really wasn’t feeling it going in today but I do need to work on my hips a little more “movement” wise


----------



## Jin (Jan 21, 2020)

Don’t push it. Take time off of squatting if it doesn’t feel right.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 23, 2020)

Bodies been feeling a bit weaker this week. Sleep has been pretty crappy though the last couple of nights. Hit bench yesterday.
  I’m about four weeks out from this meet so everything I do from here on out will be competition style training in the main lifts. Hit 225 for 3x3 with a long pause. Maybe that’s why I felt weak. Deadlifts today.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 23, 2020)

4 weeks out, i would seriously look over your schedule. 

For instance, being so close, I would taper down on the assistance since you're intensity in the main lifts are increasing. 

Mondays for squats
Wednesday for bench
Fridays for deads

Rest and recovery would be top priorities.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 23, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> 4 weeks out, i would seriously look over your schedule.
> 
> For instance, being so close, I would taper down on the assistance since you're intensity in the main lifts are increasing.
> 
> ...



awesome, thanks. Should I just focus on those lifts during sessions or should I add in at least one accessory per main lift day?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> awesome, thanks. Should I just focus on those lifts during sessions or should I add in at least one accessory per main lift day?



Few accessories are fine. Just keep them light.

What is your plan for the next four weeks on your main lifts?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 23, 2020)

i was just gonna keep focusing on heavy work in the main lifts. Triples doubles and singles probably around 90% and on the last week as someone here told me I will go in and hit my openers on Monday and then relax and recover the rest of the week till meet day. Any tips or advice for these last 3 week sessions would be appreciated.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 24, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> i was just gonna keep focusing on heavy work in the main lifts. Triples doubles and singles probably around 90% and on the last week as someone here told me I will go in and hit my openers on Monday and then relax and recover the rest of the week till meet day. Any tips or advice for these last 3 week sessions would be appreciated.



If you know your 90% and it's EASY, that should be your opener. This should be a number you can hit any day basically.

Whatever attempts over that in training you attempt, DON'T miss.

2 weeks out let that be your last heavy week.

Meet week, go off of how you feel. If you need rest, rest. If you need to do warm-ups do those. Don't change anything, and don't overthink it.

This is nothing specific, as I didn't want to change your style. There are numerous ways to peak, and I'm telling you pointers I should have listened to. Which I didn't, and it ended up costing me. 

Stay healthy, and stay confident.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 25, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> If you know your 90% and it's EASY, that should be your opener. This should be a number you can hit any day basically.
> 
> Whatever attempts over that in training you attempt, DON'T miss.
> 
> ...



 thanks for the tips I definitely need them. Been doing my programming by myself for the most part but I always wonder if I’m doing too much for medical strength gains.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 28, 2020)

This week is gonna be different. On jury duty for the for the next couple of weeks probably so I will be working out in the crowded ass evening gym. Also cutting my training back to 3 days a week till the meet is over. Deadlifts today around 88-90 percent. 2x3@365 and 2x3@375. Followed up with some kettlebell windmills and leg extensions and ab work.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 30, 2020)

Bench today. 3x3 at 225 and then 2x5 at 210. Really working on slowing down the decent and pausing for a solid second before exploding up. Bench still needs a lot of work till I’ll be happy. Followed up with slow paused at bottom DB bench 3x10 and Barbell OHP.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Bench today. 3x3 at 225 and then 2x5 at 210. Really working on slowing down the decent and pausing for a solid second before exploding up. Bench still needs a lot of work till I’ll be happy. Followed up with slow paused at bottom DB bench 3x10 and Barbell OHP.



Good job on pausing this close to the meet. Either pause on the first, last, or all the reps if you wish.

If you have someone there with you, have them give the commands so it's not too foreign to you come meet day.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 30, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Good job on pausing this close to the meet. Either pause on the first, last, or all the reps if you wish.
> 
> If you have someone there with you, have them give the commands so it's not too foreign to you come meet day.



Thanks man. I had an old power lifter tell me he likes to have his lifters go by meet standards pretty closely about a month out. I had trouble with the commands at the mock meet so I’m trying to ingrain them in my head this time.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 1, 2020)

Squat day. Worked up to a top set of 285x5 followed by light assistance of Bulgarian split squats, leg extension and 25lbs KB hyper extensions 

Feeling kind of restless on my days off but it feels good to be going into a workout fully recovered. I need to dial in my nutrition a little better. Been eating like shit the last month. Probably averaging about 2500 calories a day. about 4 weeks out from the meet


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 3, 2020)

Damn so I tried to set my opener for DL today. Was feeling really good so I hit 365 for an easy 3 then tries 405 hoping to get 3 but only hit one. Diet has been a lot better and so has sleep. Starting experimenting with some holistic style medicine to manage some stress and social anxiety I have. Lions man, rhodiola and ashwaganda. May be placebo but I’m feeling great from dosing those.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 4, 2020)

I can’t seem to find the edit button to fix my horrendous grammar but I also wanted to clarify for my own future reference that it was 385x3 I hit to set my opener.


----------



## Rydog (Feb 4, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Starting experimenting with some holistic style medicine to manage some stress and social anxiety I have. Lions man, rhodiola and ashwaganda. May be placebo but im feeling great from dosing those.



Magnesium and theanine work well too


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 5, 2020)

Weighed in at 167.2 this morning. I had a rest day programmed yesterday but I was feeling great so I went ahead and hit a bench workout to set my opener for the meet February 29th. Worked my way up to 230 by 3 competition paused style and that will be my opener.

sleep could still be better in my opinion. With my normal schedule still being thrown off from jury duty these last couple of weeks I’ll be happy to get back to work and back to my normal sleep schedule. I need to stop watching tv/movies on my phone till I fall asleep and start reading before bedtime again.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 5, 2020)

Good work brother


----------



## German89 (Feb 6, 2020)

will you be doing before and after pictures?

I mean, you don't have to.. I just wanna see how the beard is coming along


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 6, 2020)

German89 said:


> will you be doing before and after pictures?
> 
> I mean, you don't have to.. I just wanna see how the beard is coming along




you know I actually tried trimming it down myself the other day and almost lost it. Luckily my barber stepped up to save the day and keep it looking good.


----------



## German89 (Feb 6, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> you know I actually tried trimming it down myself the other day and almost lost it. Luckily my barber stepped up to save the day and keep it looking good.



Lmaooo. Smarten up! 

Grow the mustache out so it curls up. Then we can talk.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Lmaooo. Smarten up!
> 
> Grow the mustache out so it curls up. Then we can talk.



you can touch my beard if you want to :32 (17):. Still working on the mustache though it doesn’t grow as full as the rest of my beard.


----------



## German89 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> you can touch my beard if you want to :32 (17):. Still working on the mustache though it doesn’t grow as full as the rest of my beard.




haha, up your test. might help?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 10, 2020)

Usually I do my deads or squats on Monday but I am having an issue with my hip flexor so it was international bench day. 

set my 2nd attempt for the meet at 245. It did not go up as smoothly as I would have liked but it still would have passed

followed up with some tempo pause DB press 3x8 and some light JM presses 3x10


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 12, 2020)

Let me preface by saying I really don’t know what I’m doing as far as prep and training for PL meets but I am getting good help and advice from people on this board that I will start to implement after this meet. 

Today was the last deadlift session I’ll have before the meet. My backs been a little cranky so I was pretty conservative and just hit some belt less conventional pulls for 315x3x5. Followed up with pendlay rows 8,6,6 and then reverse hypers3x12 with 45s and some hanging leg raises. 

im still having issues with my hip flexor but I have been doing movements to try and help rehab it daily. At this point I’m not sure if I’ll even be able to squat at the meet but I’ll reassess it in a couple weeks. My biggest fear is having it heal up a bit then re-injuring it during the meet and be out of squatting for another month.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 14, 2020)

Went in today and just did some random movements to keep my squat functioning while also trying to not stress the flexor too much. A big focus from here on out will be work on glute medius and the muscles that stabilize the outer hip because my right knee tends to cave on single leg squats. 

did some light squat work. 3x8@135

some weird goblet box squat I did for some reason

single leg pistol squats to low box and then single leg squats off a box. I need to keep adding in unilateral movements for lower body.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 17, 2020)

It’s been about 8 months since I quit drinking and partying and started taking the gym and my life more seriously. About time seeing as how I’m 28 and I really had no direction. I made a lot of shitty mistakes because of my choices but the one thing that was always there and was always constant for me was the gym.

looking back now I can’t believe how much time I wasted getting “wasted” on the weekends only to get back into the groove of working out and eating right during the week. It was an endless loop of eat right, train and then screw it all away because I was get so drunk on the weekends I would be out of commission for the next one or two and even sometimes three days after.

well things are great now in my life and especially at the gym. Been seeing some great growth and even though I have been battling some injuries the progress in the past 8 months has been so much more than I could have seen before. 

so any way wanted to post some after pics of my training that led up to the PL meet in 2 weeks and some goals for after. Sitting at around 166 lbs right now but the journey after this meet will be for size and strength. I will slowly start adding in some calories starting with actually eating breakfast every day. That will be an easy 400-600 calorie surplus compared to what I’ve been doing. 

after I get the nutrition dialed in a little better and have the hip flexor feeling better I plan on starting a basic cycle of test E for about 12-15 weeks.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 23, 2020)

Less than a week from this meet. I’m ready. My hip flexor is feeling a lot better although I’m still not sure if I will squat unfortunately and if I did it wouldn’t be close to the PR I would be hoping for. 

today I went in and worked up to 225x2 with a long pause and a pause at lockout before I racked it. Did some light DB floor press, reverse Hypers and core to try and get my tight back feeling a little better. 

overall aside from the hip flexor I am feeling great heading into this last week. Weight is hovering around 166 every morning so weigh in this Friday will be no issue. Any more training will be body weight and correctional based for the rest of the week if I feel like I need to.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 23, 2020)

Get it man!!! Sounds like you are confident and ready. Rooting for you!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 25, 2020)

well I didn’t plan on doing any squats until the meet and metalhead, who has been giving me some tips along the way told me not to squat so what do I do. **** it, I think I needed to hit something without pain before going into this meet this Saturday. Our gym got a new Texas squat bar so I had to test it
out and I was able to hit 275 pain free. Still unsure of what my opener will be Saturday. Probably pretty low.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Few good things. Pain free, confidence booster, and it didn't result in further injury. I only erred on the side of caution due to my history. Since you felt like you were ready to go for it, I'm glad you did.

That one seemed to move pretty easy. Looks like you could be ok with your projected opener we talked about a few weeks ago, or even dial back the weight just a little to get the first one in.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 25, 2020)

Ya as I was stacking the weight on slowly with no pain I kept thinking I should stop here. My opener might just have to be 315 depending on how the weight feels during warm up Saturday.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Ya as I was stacking the weight on slowly with no pain I kept thinking I should stop here. My opener might just have to be 315 depending on how the weight feels during warm up Saturday.



315 was what I was thinking also. Start with something you KNOW you can hit. Then, increase from there depending on how your flexor is feeling. 

What were your sets on the way to 275? If those felt good, and didn't leave you faitgued, I would do about the same thing Saturday.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 25, 2020)

The bar x8 twice. 105x8 145x6 165x5 195x5 255x3 275x1 then 275x2. I’m pretty sure that’s how it went I can’t remember exactly. They felt good so I may just stick with a warm up comparable to that.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 25, 2020)

Good luck this weekend, brother.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 28, 2020)

Made weight boys! Just under 75kg. Time to refuel and get ready to perform tomorrow. Opening attempts will be S-142.5kg B-102.5kg D-175kg. I really hope my hip flexor doesn’t start acting up while I’m warming up for squat tomorrow but all in all I’m happy with the prep to this point.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Made weight boys! Just under 75kg. Time to refuel and get ready to perform tomorrow. Opening attempts will be S-142.5kg B-102.5kg D-175kg. I really hope my hip flexor doesn’t start acting up while I’m warming up for squat tomorrow but all in all I’m happy with the prep to this point.



Time to feast! Get your numbers tomorrow brother. You know what to do!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 29, 2020)

I am not sure how I missed this training log?? A fellow powerlifter training for a meet and I miss out.  Will keep an eye out for your posts on here from now on.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 29, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I am not sure how I missed this training log?? A fellow powerlifter training for a meet and I miss out.  Will keep an eye out for your posts on here from now on.




hell ya tiny I’ll appreciate your input.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 2, 2020)

Hitting a de-load after this meet. I feel pretty good and wanted to start my new programming but I better give my body a week to recover. 

I had plan to get on 500 test  after this meet but I think I have a long way to go in terms of natural potential so I’m gonna continue doing what I’ve been doing and see what I can accomplish. I do want to get bloods done to see where my test is sitting right now. Will up date on that soon.

Back is a little tight and sore but today’s workout helped loosen it up.

high bar squat- 165x3x8

DB bench- 70x3x8

DB floor press- 60x3x8

Stretching routine after to loosen up some tight areas.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 2, 2020)

Good job Saturday.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 5, 2020)

Well I wasn’t sure how to go into programming after a meet and the routine I Was gonna follow is more for peaking for a meet so I’m gonna follow metalheads advice and start an off-season powerlifting program. I’m lazy and bad at programming for myself  so I’m gonna use one of Ben Pollack’s offseason programs. Hoping to build some more strength and a better foundation with this.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Well I wasn’t sure how to go into programming after a meet and the routine I Was gonna follow is more for peaking for a meet so I’m gonna follow metalheads advice and start an off-season powerlifting program. I’m lazy and bad at programming for myself  so I’m gonna use one of Ben Pollack’s offseason programs. Hoping to build some more strength and a better foundation with this.



Good choice. His programs are well thought out as well. It'll help you learn the basic principles of linear periodization. Higher reps with lower intensity, and over time you lower the reps with higher intensity.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 6, 2020)

these higher volume workouts are making me feel like a new lifter again with the muscle soreness. I’m gonna have to double down on my nutrition.

today

bench-6x3 135lbs. slow 3 second eccentric and an explosive press to lockout while maintaining tightness.

Lateral raise-2x15 25lbs DB

wide grip low row-2x15 120lbs

Seated rear delt flye-2x15 15lbs DB. Need some more rear delt focus these bad boys are lagging.


----------



## German89 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Well I wasn’t sure how to go into programming after a meet and the routine I Was gonna follow is more for peaking for a meet so I’m gonna follow metalheads advice and start an off-season powerlifting program. I’m lazy and bad at programming for myself  so I’m gonna use one of Ben Pollack’s offseason programs. Hoping to build some more strength and a better foundation with this.



I like Ben.

I wish him and meadows would do a workout together.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> I like Ben.
> 
> I wish him and meadows would do a workout together.



bens the man. He puts out a ton of good stuff.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Need more rear delt focus? 

Here's Meadows addition you could add to bring them up
https://www.t-nation.com/training/rear-delt-destroyer-sets

Plenty of his articles are on there to help bring up lagging body parts. 

Follow Ben's program for the most part but remember, we're all different. Make changes where you can with small additions that compliment what YOU need.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 7, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Need more rear delt focus?
> 
> Here's Meadows addition you could add to bring them up
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/rear-delt-destroyer-sets
> ...




Whooo I can feel those bad boys burning just reading that workout. I’ll have to give it a try


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 7, 2020)

Saturdays are my favorite days in the gym. Great weather here today to.

front squats-185x4x5

GHR-3x10(these are way harder than they look I’ll post a vid and hopefully someone can correct my form a bit).

farmers carry-90lbs DB 3xMax distance until grip failure.

AB wheel-3xmax


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Form looks good from what I can see, and yes they're supposed to be difficult. That means you're doing them right.

For more more info on them


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 7, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Form looks good from what I can see, and yes they're supposed to be difficult. That means you're doing them right.
> 
> For more more info on them



ok I watched quite a few videos but after watching my set it looked a lot uglier than I thought it felt. Should I focus on keeping my torso more tight and in line. It looks kind of loose when I go down.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 7, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> ok I watched quite a few videos but after watching my set it looked a lot uglier than I thought it felt. Should I focus on keeping my torso more tight and in line. It looks kind of loose when I go down.



Honestly, that was one thing that stood oit, but it's not really wrong. Dave mentions in the video that he basically does what you did to get more stretch in his hamstrings in the bottom every now and then. 

So yeah, probably work on keeping your back tihht and straight to get the form down more. After a while, if you need more of a hamstring stretch, bend a little.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 9, 2020)

some videos of today’s workout. 

squat-215x3 235x3 250x2x6 265x6. I really need to strengthen my back so I can keep my lumbar spine from getting so much flexion. Focusing on a slower more methodical walkout.

CG bench-175x4x5. Really focusing on getting a better setup and utilizing more leg drive for when I do my heavy competition bench. 

Bulgarian SS-3x15 with 30lbs DB

hanging leg raises-3xMax


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Few points. 

You look like you have longer arms. I would work on arching HARD and shorten the range of motion.

On your squats first few looked fine. Last two or three, your hips are rising first causing you to good morning slightly out of the hole. 

Be sure to get the bar set tight, pull down on the bar to help engage your lats more before you descend. 

Out of the hole, focus on driving shoulders first. Then hips. This keeps you in better position, and without turning it into a good morning once the weights, or fatigue in this case, increase.


----------



## tinymk (Mar 10, 2020)

^^^^Agree with above statement


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 10, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Few points.
> 
> You look like you have longer arms. I would work on arching HARD and shorten the range of motion.
> 
> ...



ya these arms are not my friend when it comes to bench. I will have to focus that more on my competition bench days because I’m starting to think my bench arch is adding to my low back pain. I’ll try to focus on the squat cues more though. Haven’t really hit anything for reps on squat since my hip flexor issue so hopefully I find the groove again.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 10, 2020)

Felt great at the gym today. Good sleep last night and I actually woke up and ate breakfast

conventional deadlift-250x3 275x3 295x3x6.

lunges-3x10 95lbs, 25s on the barbell. This was fairly easy but I haven’t performed this movement loaded for a while. 

weighted sit up- 3x10 with 35lbs plate


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 11, 2020)

I forgot how much I enjoyed more bodybuilding style hypertrophy/volume workouts 

Bench-6x3 135lbs slow eccentric, explosive reps.

lateral raise-2x15 25lbs DB

wide grip low row-2x15x120lbs

seated bent rear delt raise-1x15 1x22 trying time kill these bad boys but even 10lbs dumbbells felt heavy for 22 reps.

back is coming a long nicely. Gotta do something for this skinny ass neck though.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 14, 2020)

Thursday
front squat-4x5x165 
GHR-3x10
farmers carry-3x95DBxMax till grip failure 
and wheel-3xmax

saturday
Deadlift-12x1 275. Trying to perfect my set up and execute the same on every single. Kind of enjoyed this
bench-1x155 1x165 3x6x175.
weighted pull ups. 3x10 with 25lbs. failed at 7 on third set 
seated alternating curl-3x10 25lbs


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 15, 2020)

really trying to find the best technique for my sumo deads and bench. I’ve been bringing my feet a little closer on sumo and I seem to get into a way better position than the old way I was doing it. 

bench I’m really trying to get is tight as I can and shorten the ROM as much as possible. I stay pretty tight the first 2 reps but the one after you can see I kind of lose some of the tightness at the top. Still playing around with foot position as well trying to figure out if I like heels down or up. I feel like I get better leg drive with heels down but I can get so much tighter with the heels up position.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sumo doesn't look bad. Only real thing I see you could try is once you're set up, pull the slack out of the bar first. This will help you sit back more. Getting your back in a more vertical position before you pull. 

On your bench, it doesn't look like you got set up on your upper back enough before you put your feet down. You can see as you unrack, you're pretty much flat again. At least that's what it looks like. 

I would try for one, lower the bench racks one setting. When you unrack, you're fully extended and you lose the upper back tightness. You want ro barely clear the hooks and let the weight settle onto your upper back. 

The setup itself will be uncomfortable as ****. If you have a foam roller, try putting it under your lwer back and feel the arch in that position.

Overall, your techniques don't look bad at all. Just a few corrections to help you decrease range of motions will go a long way.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 15, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Sumo doesn't look bad. Only real thing I see you could try is once you're set up, pull the slack out of the bar first. This will help you sit back more. Getting your back in a more vertical position before you pull.
> 
> On your bench, it doesn't look like you got set up on your upper back enough before you put your feet down. You can see as you unrack, you're pretty much flat again. At least that's what it looks like.
> 
> ...



i see what you mean on the bench now that I rewatched it. Thanks. I’m trying to learn how to pull the slack out better but with light weight and a stiff bar it’s not as easy without coming off the ground.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> i see what you mean on the bench now that I rewatched it. Thanks. I’m trying to learn how to pull the slack out better but with light weight and a stiff bar it’s not as easy without coming off the ground.



It's going to be harder to do with a lighter weight. Once the weight gets heavier, be sure to pull the slack, or even torque yourself down into position to get the back angle. 

I would even watch your setup as far as set your feet first. Rotate your knees out as much as possible
 Take a deep breath, and basically drop your balls down to the bar without hunching over. You have long arms so this shouldn't be too problematic. Just uncomfortable.

Grab the bar, and by this point you should be pretty upright still. Youtube Yuri Belkin. His sumo form is perfection, and will give you a good idea.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 16, 2020)

Squats felt a little rough today until the last set. I widened my stance a little bit and it felt a lot better.

squats- high bar warmed up a few sets and last one x3 at 225 then low bar 245x3 265x3x5 275x5

CG bench-175x4x5

bulgarian SS-35lbsDBx3x12

hanging leg raises-3xMax. So it was about 15,11,10


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 16, 2020)

Also diet wise I’m trying to introduce a surplus of calories. This morning I went and got some bloodwork done then came home before the gym and had 6 hard boiled eggs and a cliff bar. I’m still pretty full from just that seeing as how I rarely have breakfast. I’m gonna try and Follow pillars bulking guide sticky.

I need to buy some bagels or get a toaster. My toaster is in storage and I refuse to buy a new one.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 17, 2020)

Got my bloodwork in today. I’m really happy with the results. I wonder where my test would be if I didn’t jerk off the night before they drew blood :32 (18):. 
https://imgur.com/a/HUe0FMa

struggled through a breakfast of 6 hard boiled eggs and a clif bar this morning. The eggs dry my mouth out so much but gotta push through to add some size. I woke up at 167 the heaviest I’ve been in the morning for a while.

workout
conventional DL-275x3 295x3x6 305x6. Doing these beltless

barbell lunges- 115x3x10each

weighted rope ab curl- 3x10x140


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Got my bloodwork in today. I’m really happy with the results. I wonder where my test would be if I didn’t jerk off the night before they drew blood :32 (18):.
> https://imgur.com/a/HUe0FMa
> 
> struggled through a breakfast of 6 hard boiled eggs and a clif bar this morning. The eggs dry my mouth out so much but gotta push through to add some size. I woke up at 167 the heaviest I’ve been in the morning for a while.
> ...




Youre natty?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 19, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Got my bloodwork in today. I’m really happy with the results. I wonder where my test would be if I didn’t jerk off the night before they drew blood :32 (18):.
> https://imgur.com/a/HUe0FMa
> 
> struggled through a breakfast of 6 hard boiled eggs and a clif bar this morning. The eggs dry my mouth out so much but gotta push through to add some size. I woke up at 167 the heaviest I’ve been in the morning for a while.
> ...



porn is the devil. 
Thanks for the labs dude - looks like everything is on point! And great work.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> Youre natty?



I can’t tell if you’re joking or not. Ya I haven’t ran anything since I stopped drinking which was about 9 months ago or so


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I can’t tell if you’re joking or not. Ya I haven’t ran anything since I stopped drinking which was about 9 months ago or so



Not bad numbers for having run gear.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 19, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I can’t tell if you’re joking or not. Ya I haven’t ran anything since I stopped drinking which was about 9 months ago or so



your physique and lifts are already incredible, and knowing you’re natty - makes you that much more awesome. Very cool.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 19, 2020)

Goodfellow is always crushing it.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> Not bad numbers for having run gear.



i didn’t know what to expect but maybe running hcg with the last cycle helped kick start it back up there. Also I’ve really only ran test for most my cycles and Dbol along side it one time.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 19, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> your physique and lifts are already incredible, and knowing you’re natty - makes you that much more awesome. Very cool.



If only it would help me get a girlfriend now...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> If only it would help me get a girlfriend now...



LOL. Aww. Nothing I comment here would be helpful, but aww.


----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> If only it would help me get a girlfriend now...



You got 99 problems but a bitch ain't one!!!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 21, 2020)

Wed-off

Thur- bench 150x6x2 slow 3 second eccentric with explosive press. I guess this is kind of speed work 
lateral raise 2x15x25lbsDB
wide grip low row 15x130 15x140

Seated rear delt fly 2x25x15lbsDB

Fri- front squat 4x5x165 

GHR 3x10

barbell suitcase hold 135x3xMax till grip failure 

Ab wheel 3xMax


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 21, 2020)

I don't have any powerlifting knowledge.  Please forgive my ignorance.  What is GHR?


----------



## tinymk (Mar 21, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> What is GHR?


Glute Ham Raises brother


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 21, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I don't have any powerlifting knowledge.  Please forgive my ignorance.  What is GHR?




death of the hamstrings is what it is


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 21, 2020)

Workout today

 sumo deadlift- 12 singles at 290 with 20-30 seconds rest in between

Competition style bench- 3x155 3x165 2x6x185 6x190

 weighted pull-ups- 25lbs 2x12 last set was 8 rep failure 

rope curls- 3x12x70


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 23, 2020)

Hopefully this isn’t my last workout before my city starts doing a serious stay home policy. 

squats- 245x3 265x3 265x2x5 275x6

CG bench (index fingers on the smooth part)- 180x4x5

bulgarian SS- 40 lbs DB’s 3x10

hanging leg raises-3xmax


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 24, 2020)

Sad day as this might have been my last gym workout for 30days. Pushed it hard though. Lunges smoked my quads. They look ugly but I’m getting a lot better at staying balanced with them. Conventional DL is feeling better. Been performing everything beltless except for my heavy squat days.

 conventional deadlift- 285x3 305x4x5

barbell lunge-135x3x10ea

weighted rope ab curl- 140x12 150x12 160x12


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 25, 2020)

Get it man.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 27, 2020)

I was able to get a little workout in with some weights my nephew has yesterday. Just some light bench and shoulders and rows. I think this time off might be beneficial for my bulk and for my joints. 

I was weighing in around 164-165 at the time of my meet a month ago but I’m finally hitting the 170 mark again. Trying to get this quarantine 15 and keep packing on the size.

also I’ve been trying to get some good ole vitamin d. I’ve Been riding my bike and doing some fishing to pass the time.


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I was able to get a little workout in with some weights my nephew has yesterday. Just some light bench and shoulders and rows. I think this time off might be beneficial for my bulk and for my joints.
> 
> I was weighing in around 164-165 at the time of my meet a month ago but I’m finally hitting the 170 mark again. Trying to get this quarantine 15 and keep packing on the size.
> 
> ...



Between you gaining weight and me losing weight, I’m finally less than 100lbs heavier than you. 

Congrats to both of us!!!!! 

:32 (17):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 27, 2020)

Jin said:


> Between you gaining weight and me losing weight, I’m finally less than 100lbs heavier than you.
> 
> Congrats to both of us!!!!!
> 
> :32 (17):



keep on that journey to stay huge and get shredded. Crazy to think you were pushing 300 a little bit ago. I hope I can continue this way of eating when I get back to work in a month. It’s just so convenient being at home for every meal.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 27, 2020)

keep it up brother...gotta set goal to achieve them....lol


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 2, 2020)

Had a good outside workout with my nephew. He has the genetics to be pretty big so I’m trying to get him motivated early to lift weights correctly. 

we did some deadlifts pendlay rows floor press lunges and cleans to  presses.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 2, 2020)

You guys work out at a killer pace!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 11, 2020)

Still getting after it in the yard with my nephews. Here’s a set of pendlay rows a hit with some vitamin D.


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

You still alive?


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (May 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> You still alive?



quarantine has been a little rough on me. I haven’t worked out in over a month. Been furloughed from work for the last 2 and my schedule has been anything but organized. 

im ready to get back to it though now that the gyms have opened.


----------



## German89 (May 23, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> quarantine has been a little rough on me. I haven’t worked out in over a month. Been furloughed from work for the last 2 and my schedule has been anything but organized.
> 
> im ready to get back to it though now that the gyms have opened.



You'll be okay

Glad you're fine


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> quarantine has been a little rough on me. I haven’t worked out in over a month. Been furloughed from work for the last 2 and my schedule has been anything but organized.
> 
> im ready to get back to it though now that the gyms have opened.



Look at the bright side, any injuries you had, or were about to have, have probably healed in that time. So it wasn't for nothing.

Look at it like a deload BLOCK! :32 (20):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (May 24, 2020)

Wow so first day back at it since the middle of August, I just went ahead and did a full body workout to break everything back in. 

squat 3x8x175. Felt easy enough but my legs were sore before I even left.

DL 3x8x225.

bench 3x8x155 and then one set of slingshot at 185x8 just to remember what some decent weight felt like.

finished with some seated wide grip low rows. Feels great to be back.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (May 25, 2020)

Good shit, Goodfello! It’s ruff getting her to go again. Just bang the rust off. Tune her up and crank it over Boss. Just getting back at it here too.  My everything hurts lol :32 (19):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (May 25, 2020)

Restarted my Ben pollack off season program today with some updated, albeit lower numbers of course. 

Squat 185x3 195x3 210x2x6 220x6

CG bench 150x4x5 

Bulgarian SS 15 reps with 15lbs DB then 2x10 same weight. ( legs were dead at this point. Gotta build that work capacity back up)

hanging leg raise 3xMax.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 9, 2020)

Alright no more slacking. Consistency is coming. 

Squat-185x3 195x3 210x2x6 225x6. First time with 225 on my back in too long. Actually felt great.

CG bench-155x4x5

BSS-3x10x25lbs DB

hanging leg raise-3xmax


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Lifts look good. Glad to see you back at it


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 10, 2020)

Hell yeah!  As everyone get's back in the gym after the delay this summer is gonna be sweet.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 17, 2020)

Sleep and diet has been horrible these last couple of months. Body weight sitting around 166. I’m hoping getting back to work and easing into the routine again will help with that. Everything at the gym is starting to feel better on a positive note though.

workout today

front squat- 165x2x5 185x2x5.  185 felt a lot easier than I expected.

GHR- 3x10 with body weight

Farmers carry- 85 DB’s 3xMax

ab wheel- 3xMax.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 17, 2020)

You looked like you ad that a few more.  I know that isn't the point though.  Lookin good,  Good work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 17, 2020)

Vids are great man, form looks awesome on everything.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 18, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> You looked like you ad that a few more.  I know that isn't the point though.  Lookin good,  Good work.




I know it’s hard to stick to the programming when it feels like that. I may have underestimated my 1rm for the lifts but easing back in shouldn’t hurt either. Thanks man.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Vids are great man, form looks awesome on everything.



thanks sir. I’m just happy I maintained a little mobility through my down period.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 20, 2020)

Threw the programming out the door today because I was ready to move a little weight and see how it felt. Worked up to 365 for an easy single on sumos then hit 385 but slipped right after lockout. Really happy with this.

bench I hit 205x5 then 155 for 3x6

weighted Pull up- 25lbs 3x8

seated dumbbell curl- 3x10 25lbs


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

do t beat urself up, all of us that didn't touch weights for 3+ months are slowly regaining strength. don't push it.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> do t beat urself up, all of us that didn't touch weights for 3+ months are slowly regaining strength. don't push it.



I should mention I’m on week 4 of 250x2 test E which has me feeling amazing. Been over a year since my last cycle. But don’t spoil all my fun gibz sometimes you gotta get after it!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jun 20, 2020)

Damn impressive sir! KeepIng it tight even in the down time. You and CJ got some crazy genetics lol. Keep Killing It Brother!!!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Threw the programming out the door today because I was ready to move a little weight and see how it felt. Worked up to 365 for an easy single on sumos then hit 385 but slipped right after lockout. Really happy with this.
> 
> bench I hit 205x5 then 155 for 3x6
> 
> ...



Good work. Don't always worry about programming. Some days you just have to autoregulate and chase some numbers. Just don't make it a constant habit. Keep it up.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 25, 2020)

Today was a good day. 10 lbs up in squat from last week. I hope I can continue this at least until i am close to where I was. 

squat-215x3 225x3x5 235x6

close grip bench- 160x4x5

barbell hip thrusters- 135x3x12. I’ve only done this exercise a handful of times In the past so we will see what carryover it will have.  

abs- skipped today.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Do abs as a warm up, just in case you have to skip them :32 (17):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 25, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Do abs as a warm up, just in case you have to skip them :32 (17):



ya good thinking I usually do at least side planks and bird dogs with my warm up.


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2020)

Really impressive beard. Watch out for German she can get a little rapey once it gets that long.


----------



## German89 (Jun 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Really impressive beard. Watch out for German she can get a little rapey once it gets that long.



"A little rapey"

That's all.  Just a little rapey.  It'll be okay.  

Just need a quick touch of the beard and I'm good to go.  I'll even let him touch my bum.  Seems like a fair trade.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 25, 2020)

Jin said:


> Really impressive beard. Watch out for German she can get a little rapey once it gets that long.



I had to grow the beard to take the focus away from my hairline...


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 25, 2020)

Today’s workout


conventional DL- 280x3x6 290x5

barbell lunges- 95x12 115x2x10

rope ab curl- 3x10x140

bodyweight sitting around 169. Sleep is shit since I’ve been on 10 hour shifts but the diet is coming around.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 25, 2020)

conventional actually felt good today


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 25, 2020)

That's awesome form man. That place you work out at looks cool too.


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2020)

Nice form. Solid lift. Once you get back
into
thw swing of things I’d be curious to see you go more aggressive on the weight amounts and food intake. 

You have a good base and proper form on your squat and DL.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> Nice form. Solid lift. Once you get back
> into
> thw swing of things I’d be curious to see you go more aggressive on the weight amounts and food intake.
> 
> You have a good base and proper form on your squat and DL.



I plan on finishing the next 2 weeks of this training then doing one more 4 week cycle of this off season  program I’ve been on then I will jump into some heavier work. Work capacity is going up for sure and the test is helping a lot.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 26, 2020)

Bench press with bands- 135x5x4 about 40lbs of band tension on either side at the top. This is probably only my third time using bands someone rate that set up for me.

Side lateral raise- 2x15x25lbs DB

wide grip seated low row-2x15x140lbs

rear delt flye- 2x15x15lbs DB


----------



## PZT (Jun 26, 2020)

nice work man


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Those are minis right? 

Set looks good overall. I would just suggest lowering the bar weight if you wanted to work more on explosion off the chest. Just my .02.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 26, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Those are minis right?
> 
> Set looks good overall. I would just suggest lowering the bar weight if you wanted to work more on explosion off the chest. Just my .02.



ya it was supposed to be speed work without bands but I kept going up. 25s would have been perfect for speed.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> ya it was supposed to be speed work without bands but I kept going up. 25s would have been perfect for speed.



I would srop down to 10-15kg each side with bands, and see how that feels as far as speed. Form looked great.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 30, 2020)

Late night workout since I’m off work for this week.

squat 215x3 225x3 225x2x5 235x5

CG bench- 175x4x5

barbell hip thrusts- 185x3x10

warmed up with some core and the McGill big 3 so my lazy ass skipped abs again after. Gym was 95 degrees but it was nice getting after it in the evening for a change.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jun 30, 2020)

Holy shit no more late night workouts for me. I took my pre workout to late last nights and couldn’t get to sleep till 530 this morning. Plus my gym was the busiest I’ve ever seen it so I’ll just enjoy my morning workouts. 

conventional deadlifts- 275x3 315x3x5. Tried doing all sets belt less but after the first set of 315 I threw it on.

barbell lunges- 135x3x8.  These smoked me. I have a lot of unilateral balance issues I need to address and lunges bring them out for sure.

robe ab curl- 140x3x12

Next week I’ll start the next 3 week cycle of my program and things should get a bit more intense.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 1, 2020)

Great job dude.  Those lunges made my ass hurt


----------



## Boogieman (Jul 1, 2020)

Good work bro!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 1, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Great job dude.  Those lunges made my ass hurt



ya lunges are rough for sure. I probably should have gone a little lighter but it was my last week for them so I wanted to push it.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jul 1, 2020)

Crazy Power Goodfellow! Very impressive Sir!!!:32 (19):


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 2, 2020)

Probably should have taken a rest day today but I didn’t realize that until I started getting into the workout. Tomorrow will be a rest day for sure.

finally mixed my HCG today and started pinning. It’s the beginning of week five of my test e cycle.

bench with bands- 135x4x5 with about 80 lbs of band tension

lateral shoulder raise- 2x15x25lbs DB

seated wide grip low row- 2x15x130lbs

rear delt flye- 2x15x15lbs DB


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 6, 2020)

Heaviest I’ve gone on squatting since getting back in the gym. Felt good but hips were rising a bit before the chest. 

squat- 210x3 230x2 245x1 260x2x5

slingshot bench-195x4x5

straight leg DL- 95x3x8. Real light here in place of reverse hypers which my gym doesn’t have anymore.

Abs- side planks x3 for about 30 sec each.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 7, 2020)

Good shit man


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 8, 2020)

Alright today was fun. New programming called out for benching with chains and it was the first time I’ve ever messed around with them. I think my set up was alright but maybe someone can tweak what they see. Chains were about 38 pounds Ea. at lockout.

Yesterday

sumo deadlift- 240x3 260x3 285x2x5

bulgarian SS- 55lbs DB 4x5

DB suitcase Carry- 80lbs 3xmax each side

today

bench with chains- 135 plus chains 5x6

lateral raise- 25lbs DB 2x15

pendlay row- 185x4x5 (one of my favorite exercises)

cable Face pull- 90x2x15


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## tinymk (Jul 8, 2020)

Keep it up brother. Good work


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 9, 2020)

I really enjoy checking out the journals of you power lifters.  Keep it coming my man.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 10, 2020)

I’m still waiting on the power part  to come lol.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 10, 2020)

Taken today off. Weight is sitting just above 172 this morning. 

yesterday’s workout was easy per the programming.

paused squats-205x3x5. Probably could have pushed these harder but I’ll start getting into heavy work in 3 a couple weeks when I start a meet prep program. 

abs-cable wood choppers. 70x3x15ea


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 14, 2020)

Another day of auto regulation. Squats were supposed to be 6x2x275 but it felt light so I ended up hitting 315x2x2 then 335x2 then 335x1

slingshot bench-225x3x3.

finished with some farmers walks.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 19, 2020)

Today’s workout 

Sumo deadlift- 6x2x345

Bulgarian split squat- 3x7x55DB

Suitcase carries- 75DBx3xMax distance


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 19, 2020)

I'd run a leader chain when benching with chains.  You'll get more out of it that way.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 20, 2020)

Started a new 9 week program today. After the 9 weeks I plan on doing a mock meet to see where I’m at then registering for another USPA powerlifting meet somewhere around my area before the end of the year.  Weight is sitting around 171 still.

squat- worked up to 315x4@RPE9

competition bench-worked up to 215x5@RPE9. Pause could have been a little longer on these.

3ct pause bench- worked up to 195x5@RPE9.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 20, 2020)

That's awesome man!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 20, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Started a new 9 week program today. After the 9 weeks I plan on doing a mock meet to see where I’m at then registering for another USPA powerlifting meet somewhere around my area before the end of the year.  Weight is sitting around 171 still.
> 
> squat- worked up to 315x4@RPE9
> 
> ...



good shit dude!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 28, 2020)

I’ve been slacking a bit since last week but I’ll just call it a little de-load. Got back in today feeling great.

sumo DL- worked up to 4x405@RPE9

floor press- worked up to 4x205@RPE9

front squat-worked up to 6x225@7.5-8.  This was supposed to be 9 but that set had me feeling a bit light headed so I stopped there. Gotta build my work capacity still.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jul 29, 2020)

Going out of town tomorrow till Saturday so I got my Thursday workout in today. It was brutal.

pin squats- 275x5 295x5 305x5

touch and go bench- 185x6 205x2x6

push press- 95x6 115x6 135x4


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 31, 2020)

Looking good man


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 2, 2020)

Yesterday’s workout

2in deficit deadlift- first time doing deficits sumo but it worked out. Worked up to 365x5

close grip bench-worked up to 205x6 

Snatch grip single leg dead lift- this movement sucked. My balance is horrible in unilateral movements. Worked up to 135x6


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2020)

nice work bro


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 17, 2020)

On a vacation in Colorado Springs and stumbled upon a dope ass gym. Old school iron weights and pictures of old bodybuilders and Olympia posters all over the walls. Makes me feel like I’m lifting at Golds in Venice.

lots of hiking and sights to see but I still had to get my workout im

Sumo DL- worked up to 3@405

mid range pin press- worked up to 3@215 then dropped down to 205 for 3.

3-0-3 tempo squat- worked to 7 @235. Definitely noticed the difference in oxygen at the elevation when doing these.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 20, 2020)

Got back in town from vacation today and hit the gym.

Weighed in when I got back at 179. I did nothing but eat and sight see in Colorado 

squat- 265x4 315x4 325x 4 315x4

touch and go bench-  205x5 215x2x5 205x5

CG incline bench- 155x3x7


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 20, 2020)

I definitely felt some fatigue today during my workout.  I’m gonna take the rest of the week off because I’m having a nagging heel pain that’s not getting better. 

sumo DL- 365x4 395x4 355x2x4

JM press- 85x7 115x2x7 85x7

DB row- 75x7 95x7


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 21, 2020)

Good luck with that man. Rest up.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 21, 2020)

Catching up on ur log dude. Good shit brother


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 21, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Catching up on ur log dude. Good shit brother



Ya I’ve been slacking a bit but thanks man


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 24, 2020)

From my CO trip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I need to stick to a little bulk. Happy with the progress though


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> From my CO trip.
> 
> I need to stick to a little bulk. Happy with the progress though



Duct tape a fork to your hand.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 24, 2020)

Looking good bro!


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 24, 2020)

Taking pointers....


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 26, 2020)

Ankle is a little tight from whatever happened with my heal but I stayed off of it most of The weekend and yesterday so it’s feeling a little better.

Squat-265x5 315x3 325x3 315x3

bench-185x6 205x3 215x3 225x3 215x2x3

DB bench 90x3x5

My bench seems like it’s lagging pretty bad I’m gonna have to focus on it as hard as I do legs.


----------



## Jin (Aug 26, 2020)

When are you going to start eating? You’re the leanest power lifter on the planet


----------



## tinymk (Aug 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> When are you going to start eating? You’re the leanest power lifter on the planet


no shit. Meat moves weight. 
Looking lean brother


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 26, 2020)

Well you look great from a body building perspective....


----------



## The Phoenix (Aug 26, 2020)

When I’m done applying a modified version of yours, I’m gonna have me some tree  trunks.  Great ideas  to building massive legs !


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 26, 2020)

Jin said:


> When are you going to start eating? You’re the leanest power lifter on the planet



I’m back and forth with that. I wanna gain weight but then I’m also not 100% sure if I ever wanna do a meet again or if I wanna just continue down a route of power building in a sense.

I used to see all the powerlifters at my old gym and they all looked fat and I feel like they used there strength as an excuse to look that way. Which honestly only one had good numbers and he actually was semi lean. I really need to change my focus onto actually cooking my meals again and hitting the gym on the days I’m supposed to.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 26, 2020)

New PR on deads today so we got some improvement. 

sumo deads- 375x5 405x3 415x3PR 395x3

DB floor press- worked up to 95x5 then 90x5

Front squat- 185x5 225x2x5


----------



## PZT (Aug 27, 2020)

congrats on pr brother


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 28, 2020)

putting in solid work dude.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 4, 2020)

Damn I’ve been partying way too much since I’ve gotten laid off and the hangovers are getting worse the older I get. Been slacking at the gym but I’m gonna try and stay solid with it and save money while not going out so much.

Today was a good workout 

squat-285 3x5. 

bench-worked up to 225x2x3

3 second pause bench-185x4x5


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 26, 2020)

time to get back to business

Worked up to 315x8 today On squat then 225x5 on bench and some wide grip low rows.


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> time to get back to business
> 
> Worked up to 315x8 today On squat then 225x5 on bench and some wide grip low rows.



great work!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 26, 2020)

Good deal man, good to see ya back at it.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Sep 29, 2020)

Been dealing with what I think is brachialis pain right above elbow on outside of lower bicep. Making it tough for my low bar squats and bench but I’m trying to work around it.
Yesterday- paused squats 265 3x5. Bench worked up to 205x5 until my arm started to bother me.

today- deadlift worked up to 425x2 then dropped to 375 2x4 then some dumbbell bench. Might mess around with dumbbells on the bench until my arm heals because it didn’t bother it doing those.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 2, 2020)

Arm is feeling a little better. Didn’t hurt at all on my squats today

pin squats- worked up to 315x5

touch and go bench- worked up to 225x5

push press- 95x2x6 115x6 125x5


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 4, 2020)

Today’s workout 

about 4 inch deficit deadlift. Used a 45 bumper plate. Worked up to 335x2x5

Close grip bench worked up to 185x8 then 205x6 before I started to notice a little arm pain. 

Finished off with some DB RDls 3x6 75,85,95.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 5, 2020)

BW was about 177 this morning. I forgot how much better I feel and perform when I’m cooking my meals eating right.

squat- worked up to 335x5 skipped the drop set. 

Bench- worked up to 225x5 for a good competition pause then Back down to 205x5

DB bench- 80x8 90x6

DB lateral raise- 2x8 25s

worked a little core with Swiss ball planks


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 6, 2020)

Shits getting dialed back in and I’m feeling great. 

making the switch back to conventional DL since I’m not really interested in competing again.

DL- worked up to 405x3 then back down to 375x2x5

block press-225x3 then 245x3. Using this in place of a pin press because I don’t have an area to do pin presses at the Y.

high bar tempo squat-225x2x7 275x5.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 8, 2020)

Weighed in at 183 when I woke up. Piling the food in pretty good. 

High bar squat. 195x6 235x6 285x2x4. Dropped a little fast on the 2nd rep of the last set and felt like a tore my taint. It’s feeling alright now.

touch and go bench. 205x5 225x2x5 215x5.

DB incline bench- 75x8 85x8 85x6.

bench is progressing pretty well for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Oct 12, 2020)

Squats felt great today wish I could say the same about bench.

squat- worked up to 345x3 then back down to 325x3.

bench- 185x6 225x3 230x3 215x5

DB bench- 80x8 90x2x6


----------

